
Why do pilots say “Roger that”? - webmonkeyuk
https://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-advice/flights/this-is-why-pilots-started-saying-the-phrase-roger-that/news-story/d6927bc9887674826076e0dc51deecad
======
cmurf
Two of these must be Australian variations, as a U.S. pilot I've never come
across "Roger that" \- just "Roger". And never have come across "affirm" only
"affirmative".

Examples are in ICAO standard phraseology, FAA ORDER JO 7110.65, and the
Aeronautical Information Manual.

~~~
webmonkeyuk
Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

I've definitely heard affirm from pilots in the UK

